# [H]Eldar[W]$$



## Titustc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello, I have a box of Eldar that my old roommate left and got mixed it in all my stuff. Has a decent amount.(He only ran them a few times) But I enjoy the two armies that I am running so getting rid of these. Checked Gamesworkshop.com just so I could figure out which models they where and price them. All are unpainted, and some are primed black. Heres what I have: 

HQ: 
Farseer with Staff 
Eldar Warlock 
Autarch with Fusion Gun 
Yriel of Iyanden 

Elites: 
10-Fire Dragon 
6-Howling Banshees 

Troops: 
8-Dire Avengers 
9-Guardian Squad 
11-Storm Guardians 
9-troops -Rangers 

Fast: 
3-Vyper Jetbike 

Heavy: 
1-Wraithlord 
1-Fire Prism 
2-Falcon 

Send me a good offer and where you are located so I can figure out shipping.


----------



## Commander Tiberius (Sep 6, 2010)

What are you looking to get for this army?


----------

